# Gutter Punk movement Australia



## Boneless (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi.
Me and a few friends have been trying to find more of a gutter punk scene here in Australia. Anyone know anything about if it's still around here?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 7, 2014)

i don't know for sure... we used to have a few younger punks from sydney on here, but they disappeared a while ago. i would try searching the members map and searching for the keywords australia, etc. let us know what you find, since i'm planning on coming over in the next year or so, it would be awesome to hang out with some fellow punks.


----------



## Boneless (Jul 7, 2014)

Thanks, man. What time of the year are you coming down here? The only other punk I know and I are thinking about taking off after we finish high school next year and going down South for the Summer. It would be pretty sweet to have someone around who knew what they were doing.


----------



## barefoot (Jul 7, 2014)

hey man i'm in australia, i've been lurking these forums on and off for a few years (at least?) now. im leaving and going traveling, finally, at the end of next month. i wonder the same thing, actually but i figure i'll find out if theres anyone much around once im on the road, though i dont think i'll be looking for many people on my first journey. anarchist centers are a good place to look, met a german squatter in newtown once when i was hanging around. know a few people here and there who have done a little travel. if you're in sydney definitely look around newtown/st peters- though it has become more uhh...developed and a little more 'rest of sydney' (i cant wait to leave this goddamn place) its one of the better places in the area, and theres an anarchist center in enmore you could find pretty easy. dunno if i'd say i'm a punk myself i guess, but yeah.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 8, 2014)

I won't be going out there until winter 2015 probably. I wouldn't mind keeping in contact until then though and hanging out when I do get there. 

Oh, and my friend @CaptainFinn is out there, she's rad and would be down to hang if she's in your area.


----------



## Boneless (Jul 8, 2014)

Matt Derrick said:


> I won't be going out there until winter 2015 probably. I wouldn't mind keeping in contact until then though and hanging out when I do get there.
> 
> Oh, and my friend @CaptainFinn is out there, she's rad and would be down to hang if she's in your area.


Sweet. I finish school in the summer of 2015 so we will be taking off some time around than. But we could so show you the mostly non-existant scene we have going on here.


----------



## jelly (Aug 31, 2014)

The punk scenes in Australia are pretty different from those I've seen in the rest of the world, but they definitely exist! I mean, I can't find one in Bundaberg but the major cities have them. I'd recommend Sydney, from personal experience. Go to either of the anarchist bookstores/cafes and talk to strangers (the stranger the better).


----------



## Boneless (Sep 1, 2014)

jelly said:


> The punk scenes in Australia are pretty different from those I've seen in the rest of the world, but they definitely exist! I mean, I can't find one in Bundaberg but the major cities have them. I'd recommend Sydney, from personal experience. Go to either of the anarchist bookstores/cafes and talk to strangers (the stranger the better).


Thanks, man


----------

